# New years resolutions anybody???



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not big on news promises; I personally think you shouldn't wait till New years do make a change. 

I don't normally do new years resolutions, but this year I'm going to for one reason. Christmas eve, a family member that I haven't seen since I was 2; when my Mom died contacted me on Facebook. I will be meeting them for the first time, since then in the very near future. It has really made me think about family and how much time I don't spend with them. This year I am going to make all the time I can for my old family and my new family.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

My resolution; not to buy anything alive, impulsively lol


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> My resolution; not to buy anything alive, impulsively lol


What is the fun in that


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Meanwhile, mine is to be owned by a hedgehog again before the end of the year! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am already counting the days Kelsey!!!!


----------

